# upgrades for a pilot 5.2



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a new pilot 5.2. I realize that I won't increase the preformance of the bike that much but what would you guys do to upgrade the bike?


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

Rexx said:


> I have a new pilot 5.2. I realize that I won't increase the preformance of the bike that much but what would you guys do to upgrade the bike?


 I replaced the handlebars on mine. I couldn't ride in the drops -- not enough wrist clearance. I replaced them with a set of FSA K Wing bars. I also replaced the seat with a Trek CRZ+.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*ascerbic response ...*

... the rider

-D


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

Rexx said:


> I have a new pilot 5.2. I realize that I won't increase the preformance of the bike that much but what would you guys do to upgrade the bike?


Ok, I did a few things, I upgraded to Dura Ace 10, Zero Gravity Brakes, Rolf wheels, Michelin tyres, Easton C70 wing handlebar, Bontrager XXX lite stem 100-12


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Are you just going to leave us hanging?*



Rexx said:


> Ok, I did a few things, I upgraded to Dura Ace 10, Zero Gravity Brakes, Rolf wheels, Michelin tyres, Easton C70 wing handlebar, Bontrager XXX lite stem 100-12


OK, you made some interesting (and likely expensive) changes. Did these changes improve the performance of your bike? To be more precise, what performance, or any other, changes have you noticed?


----------



## Rexx (Mar 9, 2005)

RickC5 said:


> OK, you made some interesting (and likely expensive) changes. Did these changes improve the performance of your bike? To be more precise, what performance, or any other, changes have you noticed?


There is some performance noticed but I would contribute it to the wheel upgrade. In the case of the Easton bars it is more comfortable and the Dura Ace upgrade shifts a little crisper but probabaly no difference beyond that, I didn't say it was sane..... just cool
I really like the Pilot geomentry and plan to keep this bike for a long time so it gives me an excuse to srug off the expense. 

I do have an Ultegra 10 group for sale with 700 miles on it if anyone is intrested.


----------

